# eine außergewöhnliche Tour..oder Paris ich komme...



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

Zur Vorgeschichte. Ihr solltet wissen, das ich bereits mit jungen 12  Jahren mit dem Radfahren begonnen habe. Damals war ich stolze Besitzerin eines Rennrades (RR) namens Basso. Ferrarirot mit gelbem Dekor. Und wenn man so früh begonnen hat, sich mit dem Radfahren im allgemeinen zu beschäftigen, bleibt es nicht aus ein echter Fan zu werden. Und als echter Fan, schaut man sich auch noch in meinem alter, jeder Tour de France im TV an. Aber man schaut sie nicht nu einfach an diese Schinderei von Etappe zu Etappe, Nein man nimmt sie auch noch für die Nachwelt auf, oder um sich. (dazu komme ich noch).

Und so kam es, das ich natürlich einen Schrank voller dieser bestimmten Videokassetten besitze. 

Neulich danndas Wetter war extrem (ich schreibe dies bewusst) Kalt (teilweise  15) Aber dennoch hatte ich dieses kitzeln in den Wadeln. Irgendetwas in mir sagte mir, kommsetzt dich auf dein Rad. Aber doch nicht in dieser Kälte dachte ich mir. Kurzum, ich habe ja so einen netten Hometrainer, man nennt es auch Ergobike zuhause.

Also ich , mich in meine Sexy Radhose geschmissen (natürlich die mit Trägern) ne Runde Fett auf den Popo (er soll ja geschmeidig bleiben) und dann kam schon die wichtigste Frage. Für welches Team gehe ich denn heute an den start! Tjain der Trikotschublade gekramt..Telekom *kopfschüttel*, Mapai *überlegenmuss*, Credit Agricole,*naja* Ich entschied mich für ein Außenseiterteam Marke Unbekannt. Also Trikot drübergestüllpt, Radschuhe an Und ab aufs Ergobike. Natürlich noch vorher schnell die Videokassette mit der Schlussetappe von 1995 in den TV gelegt. Helm habe ich keinen aufgesetzt, denn das machen die Profis ja auch nicht ;-)

Als Video hatte ich die gekürzte Übertragung des ARD. So hatte ich genügend Zeit mich warm zu rollern. Nach 20 Minuten einroller Zeit ging die Etappe dann richtig los. Langsam aber sicher, kamen auch ich ins schwitzten, immerhin war das Feld klasse besetzt. Leute wie 
Jalabert, Virenque, Riisfuhren an meiner Seite. Nach 1,5 h schwitzen kam die Einfahrt nach Paris auf die berühmte Straße. Vorher hatte mir mein Wasserträger ein Handtuch zum beseitigen des Groben Schweißes und eine Pulle mit Wasser gebracht. Und natürlich meinen Helm, für mich als Sprinter Pflicht. Da das Feld noch immer zusammen war. Und so drehten wir die Runden auf der großen Straße. Die Zuschauer jubelten uns zu. Der Schweiß lief mir bereit die Wadeln herunter. Aber aufgeben wollte ich nicht, nicht jetzt so kurz vor dem finish.

Und dann kam sie, die letzte Rundeich befand mich im 1 drittel des Feldeseine gute Ausgangsposition für mich als Sprinterich musste nur warten, auf den richtigen Moment. Auf den Moment, wo ich aus dem Windschatten springen kann, auf den Moment wo ich meinem Sieg nahe bin. Dann kam er,  der rote Lappen noch 1000 Meter bis zum Ziel, ich schaltete noch ein paar Gänge hoch, meine Beine brennten, aber wenn ich siegen wollte musste es so sein. Und dann, dann ging die Tür auf, der Wasserträger kam herein und fragte mich ob ich noch was bräuchte. Völlig aus dem Rhythmus gebracht schüttelte ich den Kopf, denn nun war es ohne mich zu Ende gegangen. Abgelenkt musste ich aus dem Augenwinkel verfolgen das Indurain das Rennen gewonnen hat. Schade, aber nächstes Mal werde ich es schaffen, ganz bestimmt ;-) Denn dann werde ich mich einschließen, so das mich niemand , aber auch wirklich niemand von meinem Sieg abhalten kann.

Grüße coffee


----------



## sketcher (21. Januar 2003)

Aber hallo, es schlummert also doch ein erzählerisches Talent in dir. Hab ich dir meine Stimme doch nicht umsonst gegeben. 
Und sogar die Tastatur hat mitgespielt, Respekt!

Als "MTB-Tour" kann dein Bericht zwar nicht gewertet werden, aber das kommt doch noch, oder?

Viele Grüße 
sketcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

Hey sketcher,

ich finde aber es kann auf alle fälle als "Tour"(en) Bericht gewertet werden. Mit dem Prädikat "besonderes Ereignis" ;-))

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Manitou (21. Januar 2003)

SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


Manitou


----------



## Menis (21. Januar 2003)

nach deinem bericht werde ich heute abend garantiert rolle fahren und bin 100%ig motiviert endlich herrn indurain in seine schranken zu weisen... .

bei der wahl des trikots wird meine hand allerdings zielsicher das einzige, das richtige, das beste hemdchen ziehen - es ist weiss und hat flammen auf den ärmeln und die weltberühmten sponsoren "reiter oase" und "pedalum mobile" zieren die brust... menis


----------



## ritzelflitzer (21. Januar 2003)

Na endlich Anwärter der auch wirklich einer werden will!!! Geile Story! Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob mir einer abgegangen ist beim spannenden Zielsprint oder als du dir das Fett an den Popo geschmiert hast... 


Ritzelflitzer


----------



## Tall1969 (21. Januar 2003)

....dass ich mir heute das gekauft habe ....natürlich mit tallmässiger Sattelstütze


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ tall1969


ok, dann baus mal uff udn dann können wir ja ne Konferenzschaltung machen und zusammen ne Etappe fahren ;-))

Aber eines ist Dir schon klar, erstmal werde ich mich still in Deinen Windschatten verstecken, und erst kurz vor dem Sprintfinish herauskommen  

Udn nochwas, MEIN Wasserträger bringt nur mir was zum trinken, Du musst Deinen eigenen mitbringen...

also dann.....

coffee


----------



## onkel (21. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> * ne Runde Fett auf den Popo *



 Also, die Frauen, die ich kenne, fahren Rad, um das Fett VOM Popo zu bekommen...

im übrigen spricht es für die Kondition aber gegen das taktische Gefühl, deines Wasserträgers, auf den letzten 1000 m Verpflegung bringen zu wollen. Du solltest ihn besser instruieren!

Bist du beim Harzsturm dabei?


----------



## Coffee (21. Januar 2003)

@ Onkel

ja, den Wasserträger habe ich bereits verwahrnt ;-)

Und weger der Harz geschichte. Mal sehen. Grob habe ich es schonmal in meinen Kalender geschreiben ;-)

Grüßle coffee


----------



## Manitou (21. Januar 2003)

Ich will auch so einen Daum Fintesstraum!!!!!

Manitou


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

jo tolle geschichte das... hab aber was vermisst

schlamm und dreck
kälte regen und wiedrige bedingungen
anstiege
downhills
natur und den wind im gesicht
fotos 
breite gnubbelreifen
kleine 26 zoll räder
eigentlich alles was zu ner ordentlichen mtb tour gehört  aber halt *erstmahochscroll und guck ob ich im rennradforum bin* nee dochnich einglückauch naja vieleicht wirds ja irgendwann einmal das wir von dir ma ne richtige und damit mein ich wirklich richtige MTB geschichte zu lesen bekommen.
bis dann denn


----------



## Ackebua (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von el-diabolo _
> *naja vieleicht wirds ja irgendwann einmal das wir von dir ma ne richtige und damit mein ich wirklich richtige MTB geschichte zu lesen bekommen.
> bis dann denn *



Mich meiner betreuenden Pflichten bewußt wissend hier die 2. Verwarnung für Dich! Ich prophezeie Dir hiermit, daß ich Dich bis zum nächsten Winter soweit haben werde, daß auch Du mit ins Straßen-Trainingslager nach Mallorca kommst.

Weiterschlafen!


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ EL,

am Montag wird einer dieser 26", Bollerreifen, Matsch & Kälte berichte folgen...

coffee


----------



## onkel (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> [B
> 
> Und weger der Harz geschichte. Mal sehen. Grob habe ich es schonmal in meinen Kalender geschreiben ;-)
> ...




Hast wohl Angst? Da gibt es Eisenschweine zum "anfassen"! Ist doch ganz witzig, die Leute mal live zu sehen, du würdest dich wundern...haben wir alle im letzten Jah auch gemacht (außer bei Menis, der hat ja eine Zeichnung von sich als Avatar).


----------



## Coffee (22. Januar 2003)

@ Onkel,

Angst, nein keine Angst. ICh habe ja auch shcon angedroht das ich mal für nen Tach nach Berlin flieche ;-))

Grüßle Coffee


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *
> 
> 
> Hast wohl Angst? Da gibt es Eisenschweine zum "anfassen"! Ist doch ganz witzig, die Leute mal live zu sehen, du würdest dich wundern...haben wir alle im letzten Jah auch gemacht (außer bei Menis, der hat ja eine Zeichnung von sich als Avatar). *


seh ich auch so onkelchen...die kleine hat schiss   einfach grosse klappe nix dahinter : P    
@Landmann    never!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

